# Model nomenclature query



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

There's probably a simple answer to this but we can't spot it.

EK = End Kitchen
EW = End Washroom
FB = Fixed Bed
G = Garage
RL = Rear Lounge

OK all fine and understandable 

BUT

PR?
LP?
RS?
L?

What on earth do they mean?

Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> There's probably a simple answer to this but we can't spot it.
> 
> EK = End Kitchen
> EW = End Washroom
> ...


I will let Andy answer this one!Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> There's probably a simple answer to this but we can't spot it.
> 
> EK = End Kitchen
> EW = End Washroom
> ...


Andy
I believe they are; 
PR - Parrallel Rear
LP - Little Parrallel
RS - Rear Sink
L - Lounge

Andy - swift


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > There's probably a simple answer to this but we can't spot it.
> ...


Thanks Andy, my Mrs has a PR and definitely causes the RS :roll:

So on this basis I've got a Tranny 125T280 LiM (Loo in't Middle) 8)

Presumably it also means that an E520/630PR could have an L or RL suffix instead/as well - my brain is starting to hurt and I wish I hadn't started this 8O

Andy


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i have a sundance lux ?
chapter


----------

